

Earth to Sun: Java 10X performance advantage over interpreted scripting languages - bootload
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/blog/blogView?showComments=true&printTitle=Earth_to_Sun&entry=3384074930

======
brlewis
Kawa Scheme is JIT-compiled to JVM bytecodes.

If you want a media RSS feed that matches the orientation of your wireless
digital photo frame, to my knowledge you have no other choice than my site,
which uses Kawa Scheme.

